

Why Having a Technical Startup CEO Matters - terrencelui
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110581693083408452344/posts/bYx3WxKmAxZ
When you are a Startup CEO, your job is pretty much every job. Most startups these days start with one "business" person and one "technical" person. But there really are times when it is hugely advantageous to have two technical people.
======
dave_sullivan
I really think technical needs a more specific form. Technical how?
Engineering degree? Great programmer? Car mechanic? Math major w/ background
in machine learning? Chemist? Derivatives trader? All technical, but might not
be useful for your startup.

There's a lot of different kinds of technical, so isn't it really someone that
understands/has/can get the inputs necessary to produce the outputs necessary
for your business to function that you want? Someone calling themselves
"technical" is too much of a blanket statement, and it doesn't mean anything.

As Warren Buffett says, "Risk comes from not knowing what you're doing." So
yes, a CEO should kind of know what they're doing wrt their business and what
they're making and why. If it's an internet software business, that probably
means web programming knowledge along with about 20 other related/unrelated
skills.

------
orthecreedence
Strongly disagree for most cases. I'm a developer. I'm a very smart developer,
and very good at what I do. There are things I'm terrible at though. I'm an
extreme introvert, and have trouble interacting with people. If I was to start
a company with someone I would want them to handle the business side of
things: fundraising, setting up partnerships, going to parties, etc. I
understand that I would be participating in this to some extent, but I'd
rather be the wingman.

If my CEO is technical, that's great, but it's a bonus on top of him/her being
good at the things I'm not good at so I can focus on doing what I'm good at.
Wearing different hats in a small business is essential, but if I was
partnering with someone, I'd much rather have an outgoing, business-minded
person who knows how to hustle than some nerdy developer who happens to know a
VC or two.

~~~
mattmanser
If he knows a few VCs it probably means he can network, thus has the requisite
skills you are looking for. If there are two of you sitting there too afraid
to pick up the phone, then you have a problem.

To hustle is to con someone by the way, usually out of money. We already have
enough trouble with the word hacker...

~~~
orthecreedence
Probably right, but on the other hand there are plenty of people who know
"important" people via a small network or family ties, but wouldn't fit the
bill for CEO of a company. I was more talking about the types that have a few
connections through dumb luck vs actually putting themselves out there. also,
hustle: "to sell or promote energetically and aggressively," via Merriam-
Webster.

------
drblast
I think this will become an increasingly false dichotemy.

Imagine if a few hundred years ago we were having this conversation, we might
be saying, "Is literacy really necessary for all members of a business?"

Technical literacy will soon become a requirement to successfully operate a
new business, especially a tech-focused company. There are plenty of people
who can do both, and they will eat the lunches of those that can't.

Saying, "I'm a business guy!" is great, but not when someone is standing next
to you saying, "I'm a business guy and I understand everything you talk about
engineering-wise."

------
asianexpress
If you only have two people, then yes, it would be helpful if both people
could understand each other.

However, as you go beyond two people, the situation changes -- perhaps the CEO
needs to focus on the business side and doesn't have time for tech.

Perhaps more generally, it's nice to have someone who can speak on both the
tech and business sides so that they can act as translator in a way. CEO, CTO,
COO, anyone with an understanding of both sides

------
herge
To change the topic slightly, I often hear the blanket statement "Technical
people do not make good managers". I wonder if this is true in other domains.
As far as I know, accountants manage accountants, law firms are run by
lawyers, etc.

Maybe medicine is one of the rare exceptions?

~~~
dpritchett
The fields you mentioned have guilds that forbid their certified members from
working under anyone other than another member of the guild.

~~~
herge
Accountants are not allowed to work for someone that is not an accountant?
What about a CFO with accountants under him?

